# Looking for a place to turkey hunt in SE Ohio



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello
I am new to this website. I am from northeast ohio but I am going to school in southeast ohio at hocking college. I know that wyane national forest is all around me but I dont know the area too well. My question is if any of you guys know any good areas around here to hunt. I greatly appreciate [email protected]


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

any place in wyane are real good patience is a virtue


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Check the ODNR website , there are several places around you for hunting.
T


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

SE Ohio is loaded with turkeys.

You'd probably have a tough time finding a decent woodlot without any turkeys on it.


----------

